# Works of John Owen Online



## panicbird

The following links will provide you with all of John Owen's works with the exception of Volume 1 of his Hebrews commentary, _The Reason of Faith_, and _Causes, Ways, and Means, of understanding the Mind of God_. At least, I think that is all that is missing. It includes _Theologoumena Pantodapa_, the Latin original of _Biblical Theology_ for all you Latin scholars out there (i.e., Fred). In any event, here is a bunch of free John Owen for you all:

From the Thomas Russell edited set of Owen's Works:
Volume 4: A Discourse of the Work of the Holy Spirit in Prayer; Two Discourses Concerning the Holy Spirit and His Work; Of the Divine Original of the Scriptures; Of the Integrity and Purity of the Hebrew and Greek Text of the Scriptures; Pro Sacris Scripturis Adversus Hujus Temporis Fanaticos.

Volume 5: Two Short Catechisms; Theomaxia Autexousiastike: or, A Display of Arminianism; Salus Electorum, Sanguis Jesu: or, The Death of Death in the Death of Christ; Of the Death of Christ.

Volume 6: The Doctrine of the Saint’s Perseverance Explained and Confirmed.

Volume 7: The Doctrine of the Saint’s Perseverance Explained and Confirmed; The Mortification of Sin in Believers; The Nature and Power of Temptation.

Volume 9: A Continuation of Vindiciæ Evangelicæ: or, The Mystery of the Gospel Vindicated; Of the Death of Christ, and of Justification; A Review of the Annotations of Hugo Grotius; A Dissertation on Divine Justice.

Volume 10: Communion with God the Father, Son, and Holy Ghost; The Same Subject Vindicated; A Brief Declaration and Vindication of the Doctrine of the Trinity; Of the Person and Satisfaction of Christ.

Volume 11: The Doctrine of Justification by Faith; Gospel Grounds and Evidences of the Faith of God’s Elect.

Volume 12: Christologia: or, A Declaration of the Glorious Mystery of the Person of Christ; Meditations and Discourses on the Glory of Christ, in His Person, Office, and Grace.

Volume 13: The Nature, Power, Deceit, and Prevalency of the Remainders of Indwelling Sin in Believers; The Grace and Duty of Being Spiritually Minded.

Volume 14: A Practical Exposition of the Hundred and Thirtieth Psalm; A Treatise of the Dominion of Sin and Grace; A Humble Testimony unto the Goodness and Severity of God in His Dealing with Sinful Churches and Nations.

Volume 16: Sermons.

Volume 17: Thirteen Sermons Preached on Various Occasions; Twenty-Five Discourses Suitable to the Lord’s Supper; The Nature and Causes of Apostasy; Some Considerations about Union Among Protestants; The State and Fate of the Protestant Religion.

Volume 18: Animadversions on a Treatise Entitled Fiat Lux; A Vindication of the Animadversions on Fiat Lux; The Church of Rome No Safe Guide.

Volume 19: The Duty of Pastors and People Distinguished; Eshcol, A Cluster of Fruit of Canaan; Treatises on Schism; Questions Concerning the Power of the Supreme Magistrate about Religion, Proposed and Resolved; A Discourse Concerning Liturgies; A Short Catechism; A Vindication of the Nonconformists from the Charge of Schism.

Volume 20: An Inquiry into the Original, Nature, Institution, Power, Order, and Communion of Evangelical Churches; An Answer to Dr. Stillingfleet’s Book of the Unreasonableness of Separation; The True Nature of a Gospel Church and Its Government.

Volume 21: A Discourse Concerning Love, Church-Peace, and Unity; A Survey of a Discourse Concerning Ecclesiastical Polity; Tracts, and Orationes Sex Oxonii Habitæ.

From the William Goold edited set:
Volume 1: Life of Owen, by Andrew Thomson; On the Person of Christ; Meditations and Discourses on the Glory of Christ; Meditations and Discourses on the Glory of Christ applied to Sinners and Saints; Two Short Catechisms.

Volume 2: On Communion with God; Vindication of the Preceding Discourse; Vindication of the Doctrine of the Trinity.

Volume 3: Discourse on the Holy Spirit.

Volume 5: The Doctrine of Justification by Faith; Evidences of the Faith of God's Elect.

Volume 6: On the Mortification of Sin; On Temptation; On Indwelling Sin in Believers; Exposition of Psalm 130.

Volume 7: The Nature and Causes of Apostasy; On Spiritual-Mindedness; On the Dominion of Sin and Grace.

Volume 8: Sermons.

Volume 11: The Doctrine of the Saints' Perseverance Explained and Confirmed.

Volume 12: Vindicae Evangelicae: or, the Mystery of the Gospel Vindicated; O the Death of Christ, and of Justification; A Review of the Annotations of Grotius.

Volume 15: Discourse concerning Liturgies; Discourse concerning Evangelical Love, Church Peace, and Unity; Inquiry concerning Evangelical Churches; Answer to Dr. Stillingfleet on the unreasonableness of Separation; Instruction in the Worship of God.

Volume 16: The Nature of a Gospel Church; Tracts on Excommunication,Church Censures, Baptism, etc.; On the Divine Original of the Scriptures; Posthumous Sermons.

Volume 17: Theologoumena Pantodapa (Biblical Theology).

Volume 2 of the Hebrews Commentary (Volume 19 of his Works)

Volume 3 of the Hebrews Commentary (Volume 20 of his Works)

Volume 4 of the Hebrews Commentary (Volume 21 of his Works)

Volume 5 of the Hebrews Commentary (Volume 22 of his Works)

Volume 6 of the Hebrews Commentary (Volume 23 of his Works)

Volume 7 of the Hebrews Commentary (Volume 24 of his Works)

The Correspondence of John Owen

The Oxford Orations of John Owen

Sermons of John Owen

Happy Reading!


----------



## Bladestunner316

I know there is also John Owen


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Also see here (includes _The Reason of Faith_; _Suhesis Pneumatikh, or The Causes, Ways, and Means of Understanding the Mind of God as Revealed in His Word, With Assurance Therein_; and Vol. 1 of his exposition of Hebrews).


----------

